# Canadian maple?



## Ray-CA (Sep 22, 2022)

I'm looking for some Canadian maple.  While in Calgary in July, I picked up some Tim Hortons gift cards and would like to turn a pen using them and some Canadian maple.  Not looking for a lot, just enough to make one or two blanks.

Thanks, 

Ray


----------



## Curly (Sep 23, 2022)

Born, raised and lived here all my life and I have never heard of Canadian Maple but a little digging and it is another name for Sugar Maple. William Wood-Write has them. https://www.penblanks.ca/sugar-maple-pen-blanks/ 

I might have some but it is mixed up with other maple boards and I can't guarantee it would be Sugar Maple much less be certain it wasn't imported in the first place. Maple like most trees doesn't think much of borders and crosses the line to grow on both sides. It would be cheaper for Vermont (or other eastern States) members to flat rate some to you. Our postage is two or three times yours.


----------



## Ray-CA (Sep 23, 2022)

Curly said:


> Born, raised and lived here all my life and I have never heard of Canadian Maple but a little digging and it is another name for Sugar Maple. William Wood-Write has them. https://www.penblanks.ca/sugar-maple-pen-blanks/
> 
> I might have some but it is mixed up with other maple boards and I can't guarantee it would be Sugar Maple much less be certain it wasn't imported in the first place. Maple like most trees doesn't think much of borders and crosses the line to grow on both sides. It would be cheaper for Vermont (or other eastern States) members to flat rate some to you. Our postage is two or three times yours.


Thanks for the link.  

I probably could have worded  my post a bit better.  Something like “maple from Canada....”

I’ll look for some sugar maple.

Thanks again.

Ray


----------



## Curly (Sep 23, 2022)

I could mail you a few pieces but it will cost about $12 to $15.


----------



## Ray-CA (Sep 23, 2022)

Curly said:


> I could mail you a few pieces but it will cost about $12 to $15.


Thanks for the offer but I’ll try to find some here in the States.


----------



## penicillin (Sep 23, 2022)

Maple wood from Canada is the same as maple wood from other places, such as the USA. There are several different species of maple wood. Any of them makes a fine pen. 

When @Ray-CA asks for "Canadian maple" pen blanks, I think that Ray means, "Any species of maple wood from a tree that grew in Canada and had its wood processed there. The wood itself is not special. The pedigree "from Canada" is what makes it special.


----------



## greenacres2 (Sep 23, 2022)

Sometimes it's not about the breed of tree, but the provenance--where it came from.  Christmas of 2017 i made my sons each a pen from maple that grew on our property, a tree they played in as kids.  Included a note with each to the affect that i would be honored to know that as their signatures went out to the world, their hands would always be in touch with their "roots".  My heart soared to watch their eyes tear up as they read--was great to tug at their hearts the way they had done at mine so many times.  Plainest wood i ever used, and they still use them today.  One has been on every continent except Antarctica--but did get to Patagonia!!  
earl


----------

